# Bobcat 72" pickup sweeper questions



## bobsquarepants

I recently bought a heavily used Bobcat sweeper and I am in the process of fixing it up. First question is that I dont think it has the original drive motor... what is the motor used on these units and what are the specs?

The one thats on there is a Char-Lynn 11.9 which the specs look somewhat right..but the way it fits is questionable I will probably end up replacing it as it has a ton of hours and it's leaking from the seal on the output shaft... I may have it rebuilt for a spare.

Second question is the motor mount is screwed, I have attached some pictures, just curious how you guys would fix this mess?


----------



## Humvee27

I'll look to see what I have for my motor but I would just rebuild the motor on there....just my opinion. Also, if you can't weld it up yourself it shouldn't take your local weld shop too long to fix that....clean it down to bare metal for them and it should cost even less.


----------



## hickslawns

Not sure it would be the best fix, but I would probably attempt to weld it up myself. Then again, I like to accept challenges and sometimes they come back to bite me later. lol


----------



## RLM

If it were me I would weld it (or get someone that is capable) then use it as a template cut out a plate with the same hole patterns and weld that over the top (laminate the two), that looks like it's been worked on before and is fatigued.


----------



## bobsquarepants

RLM;1481475 said:


> If it were me I would weld it (or get someone that is capable) then use it as a template cut out a plate with the same hole patterns and weld that over the top (laminate the two), that looks like it's been worked on before and is fatigued.


Yep...thats what i did, I figured any welding would create more cracks. I thought it wouldnt hurt to add more 'meat' to this area.


----------

